# Help, our Weimaraner doesn't like small children



## Teign (18 September 2014)

Desperate for help. We have a 9 year old weim that we've had from a puppy. He's always been nervous around small children but as we didn't have any contact with small children, hasn't been a problem. Now , however, we have a two year old grandson who lives next door and who is here every day. Last week Blue nipped him on the arm for no apparent reason, ( I had my back to them, just a few feet away) .without looking to apportion blame, we have an untenable position. We can't risk him doing it again, yet in every other way he is a loyal beautiful dog, in great condition. Is there anyone out there experienced with these dogs , without small children, who could take him? We love him dearly, but we have to make the correct decision for him and our grandson. 
We are in Devon.


----------



## Moomin1 (18 September 2014)

Any dog that bites a child should be pts IMO.  Sorry if that's not what you want to hear but if it was me I would do the best thing by your dog too, as passing on a dog who is dodgy around kids is a recipe for disaster, particularly when it's only known one home for 9yrs.


----------



## Sandstone1 (18 September 2014)

Poor dog. You clearly know he's not good with kids but now you are putting him in a situation he's not used to.
Never turn your back on a dog with children.


----------



## meesha (18 September 2014)

My mum used to occasionally look after my collie and my neices, if they were ever in the house together mum was under strict instruction to shut dog in kitchen, lock door and importantly remove key so no-one could open unintentionally, my dog had never bitten anyone but was a grumpy thing.  I would contact breed specific resue if there is one or do as my mum did and maybe muzzle as well so belt and braces.  I would also make sure fencing between houses high enough to stop dog getting over to child.  Alternatively when child comes to you could dog go next door?


----------



## moppett (18 September 2014)

Moomin1 said:



			Any dog that bites a child should be pts IMO.  Sorry if that's not what you want to hear but if it was me I would do the best thing by your dog too, as passing on a dog who is dodgy around kids is a recipe for disaster, particularly when it's only known one home for 9yrs.
		
Click to expand...


Moomin I disagree! One of my rescue Ibizan hounds arrived in a terrible state - he was very nervous just like his brother. But he showed particular anxiety about small children. his brother would just put as much distance as possible between him and the child and just go to his crate but Joey would stick close to me or the situation and show every fear and stress sign possible and one day (when I knew a lot less about dogs than i do now) my nephew ran his toy car along the ground directly towards him and Joey looked petrified and mouthed/nipped his arm. No teeth were involved but a bruise was left on his arm. 

A lot of training and time has given him the tools to deal with it. I will never trust him around dogs but he will go to his crate voluntarily and remove himself from a situation - but because I will never trust him I have to manage the situation 100% - on a walk I'll recall him if I see children, he's crated when friends children come round etc. The training has meant he'd likely be fine not crated when children are around but the worst case scenario is unimaginable so I could never take the risk!

Why should I have had him destroyed in this situation?


----------



## MissTyc (18 September 2014)

The nip was likely to be a warning: go away, leave me alone. 
You are right to listen to that warning.

My dog has never nipped a child, however she has never been put into a situation where she might have to. She is a large rescue who can be sharp and so the only time children touch her is outside the house, on a lead and controlled environment. And the only reason we practised that is because local kid run up to her on the street, so we knew she had to learn to ignore that type of attentions. On lead she is very attentive and obedient. In the house, however I would never put her in a position where children could approach her unsupervised. When friends with children visit us, the dog gets locked into a room (locked with a key, not just behind the door) with her favourite kong. In fact when she sees/hears kids outside she wags her tail and runs to her room because she thinks she's getting a peanut butter kong. She'd probably be totally fine with them, but it's my responsibility to keep her (the dog!) safe.

If you do rehome you will need to make the situation crystal clear.


----------



## Teaselmeg (18 September 2014)

I would find a good behaviourist to come in and see the situation, this is a good place to look for someone near you:

http://www.apbc.org.uk/help/regions

In the meantime, give your dog his own space when your grandson is visiting, maybe allocate a room and put a stairgate across the door so he can see you but your grandson cannot go in there.  You have had him for 9 years and he has now nipped a child, it is unlikely that most rescues will take him on. The most important thing is to find ways to keep them both safe and get some professional help.


----------



## Clodagh (18 September 2014)

If he was close enough to nip it was also close enough for your grandson to have poked him, or something. Neither are in the wrong it is just a very difficult situation. I agree with the 100% seperate thing, it will get easier as your grandson gets older. Very frightening for you.


----------



## Moomin1 (18 September 2014)

moppett said:



			Moomin I disagree! One of my rescue Ibizan hounds arrived in a terrible state - he was very nervous just like his brother. But he showed particular anxiety about small children. his brother would just put as much distance as possible between him and the child and just go to his crate but Joey would stick close to me or the situation and show every fear and stress sign possible and one day (when I knew a lot less about dogs than i do now) my nephew ran his toy car along the ground directly towards him and Joey looked petrified and mouthed/nipped his arm. No teeth were involved but a bruise was left on his arm. 

A lot of training and time has given him the tools to deal with it. I will never trust him around dogs but he will go to his crate voluntarily and remove himself from a situation - but because I will never trust him I have to manage the situation 100% - on a walk I'll recall him if I see children, he's crated when friends children come round etc. The training has meant he'd likely be fine not crated when children are around but the worst case scenario is unimaginable so I could never take the risk!

Why should I have had him destroyed in this situation?
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry but you cannot 100% rely on recall to be fail safe, and any dog that is dodgy around kids should not be off the lead full stop if in a public place, particularly around kids.  

With regard the training - that's great that you have had the time and expertise to do so. However this dog is 9 years old, has only ever known one family, and has nipped a kid (I'm not saying this is the dog's fault, or the kid's fault).  I don't think it's remotely fair, or sensible to be rehoming this dog.  

If OP can keep the dog, but ensure that it does not come into contact with the kids, that would be the best scenario alround IMO.  But it sounds as if that may not be an option, in which case I fully stand by what I said about pts.


----------



## Moomin1 (18 September 2014)

moppett said:



			Moomin I disagree! One of my rescue Ibizan hounds arrived in a terrible state - he was very nervous just like his brother. But he showed particular anxiety about small children. his brother would just put as much distance as possible between him and the child and just go to his crate but Joey would stick close to me or the situation and show every fear and stress sign possible and one day (when I knew a lot less about dogs than i do now) my nephew ran his toy car along the ground directly towards him and Joey looked petrified and mouthed/nipped his arm. No teeth were involved but a bruise was left on his arm. 

A lot of training and time has given him the tools to deal with it. I will never trust him around dogs but he will go to his crate voluntarily and remove himself from a situation - but because I will never trust him I have to manage the situation 100% - on a walk I'll recall him if I see children, he's crated when friends children come round etc. The training has meant he'd likely be fine not crated when children are around but the worst case scenario is unimaginable so I could never take the risk!

Why should I have had him destroyed in this situation?
		
Click to expand...

Deleted


----------



## CorvusCorax (18 September 2014)

He's an old dog (in terms of age, not how fit you perceive him to be) and it would be unfair to move him on. However you cannot risk your grandchild. If you think that you can manage this safely and competently, without putting the child at risk, or if you think putting the dog under so much control that you would be stressing the dog and having you living on your nerve for the next time it happened, then put to sleep.

For him, in his head, his world has probably turned upside down with this strange new person in his house, making erratic movements and weird noises. Some dogs like kids, some don't.
Some dogs don't like crowds, or getting their feet wet, or being touched on the head, or certain floor surfaces.
He nipped your grandkid, which as someone said, means 'go away'.
A 'prey' bite could have been something much worse.

Hope you find the best solution for your family (including the dog).


----------



## Amymay (18 September 2014)

My uncle has a collie who can be a bit suspect around kids. He simply keeps the 'smallies' and dog separate in the home.

Interestingly there are no issues with the dog outside the home, and he can happily be walked and played with by my six year old neicem who just adores him.


----------



## LittleMonster (18 September 2014)

Keep the dog away from the child when he comes over??


----------



## Saneta (19 September 2014)

Have you tried Weimeraner Rescue to see if they have anyone looking for an older dog, and no children in the family?  In the meantime, obviously never leave your dog unattended if there are children present.  I was wondering whether muzzling the dog when the grandchild is visiting, but think this might give the dog bad associations.,.a difficult dilemma for you...


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (19 September 2014)

We rehomed a Beagle dog who had nipped his owner's young son so she was in the same unfortunate position as you. He's a bit of a grumpy so and so but OH's 5 year old nephew is often up the stables and loves playing with him - he's never once even growled at him and seems happier in a more outdoors environment. I'm not sure whether it was the closeness of being in a room with a child that initially caused him to react like that (please note, we never leave OH's nephew unattended with any of our dogs as we have also have another Beagle and two Weims).

I'm sorry for the position you're in and can understand your need to find a new home for your dog. Hopefully something suitable comes up.


----------



## Teign (19 September 2014)

Thanks for all your suggestions. The situation is unchanged, but I have contacted Weimaraner rescue and maybe I'll hear from them. We have borrowed a stair gate and he's being kept downstairs ( our house is upside down)
I would personally be happier if we found him a good home, but we are managing the situation for now.


----------



## ester (19 September 2014)

It seems a bit unfair on the dog to rehome him at his age because of a nip that occurred with a small child when no one was actively watching them together when you knew he was nervous around small children and isn't used to having to deal with them . I don't see the problem with keeping them separate/closely supervised/doing some work to help the dog be less nervous.


----------



## honetpot (19 September 2014)

I feel so sorry for this dog, you knew he was anxious around children and yet you put him in a position where he was able to do this. When I had my children I had two large dogs, from the day the baby was brought home from hospital the dogs were never left in a situation where they could fail, this even went on when as the children grew up, no dog should be left with unsupervised with children and its the adults responsibility to monitor the situation at all times and not rely on the good nature of the dog. The dog is now going to suffer from your inattention, either by having to move home or losing its life. If you can not work out a system where he has a safe place where your grandchild or any other children can not get to him best thing is to rehome him.


----------



## Teign (19 September 2014)

Well, ester,
It's not quite as simple as that. Blue has seen our grandson every day since he was born, and he seemed to be accepting him , and took himself out of the way. I was literally 2 or 3 feet away from them and had just turned round when it happened.he bit him through his shirt, and left a circular bite imprint with bruising. 
I don't know if my grandson provoked him or whether the possibility of food made him aggressive. All I know is that we need to take some sort of action.
Separating them is an option, but I'm worried that there might be an occasion when that fails.


----------



## Moomin1 (19 September 2014)

Teign said:



			Well, ester,
It's not quite as simple as that. Blue has seen our grandson every day since he was born, and he seemed to be accepting him , and took himself out of the way. I was literally 2 or 3 feet away from them and had just turned round when it happened.he bit him through his shirt, and left a circular bite imprint with bruising. 
I don't know if my grandson provoked him or whether the possibility of food made him aggressive. All I know is that we need to take some sort of action.
Separating them is an option, but I'm worried that there might be an occasion when that fails.
		
Click to expand...

So what's the likelihood of finding a home for him which will guarantee he won't come into any contact with children?


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (19 September 2014)

Poor dog, I just think its horrid that people know about animals issues yet still expose them to triggers. Get the dog PTS if your not willing to make the effort. A stair gate locked makes all the difference and is a small thing to do but it sounds by your second post that you have decided to make the dog someone else's problem rather than take responsibility yourself.


----------



## Teign (19 September 2014)

It's easy to be judgmental and sanctimonious when you can't possibly know the exact situation . Blue can open doors and is very persistent in getting to where he wants. I repeat, I was in the room, I had just turned around, thats how fast it happened. Hindsight is a wonderful thing, and of course I feel terrible. You make it sound as if we are deliberately negligent, yes we knew Blue was uneasy around children, but those occasions were one off incidents with friends children and we have our grandson every day and blue was used to him. 
I just came on to this forum asking if anyone knew of someone who could possibly take him, to actually perhaps relieve the stress caused by separating him. 
I didn't know we were going to have a grandson living next door to us..but we do, and we are obviously going to put him first.

So, Black Beastie, you obviously seem to know all about our situation . A stair gate, yes, but if he wanted to he could jump it. If we put him on his own he will get very stressed as he has been used to being with us. Muzzling will make him stressed. You make it sound as if I deliberately contrived to have a grandson come and live next door to upset our DOG.
How on earth can it be supposed that I deliberately 'exposed' him to triggers ? As I said in my initial post, we had been aware that he didn't like small children,  but the issue hadn't arisen until now, as we are responsible dog owners so kept him away when children very rarely visited.( about 4 times in the last few years) but this is a radical change to our family set up, one which we cannot change! Not all dog behaviour is the total fault of the owner, they also develop behaviours that are unpredictable. One second was all it took.


----------



## MrsElle (19 September 2014)

Have PM'd.


----------



## Moomin1 (19 September 2014)

Teign said:



			It's easy to be judgmental and sanctimonious when you can't possibly know the exact situation . Blue can open doors and is very persistent in getting to where he wants. I repeat, I was in the room, I had just turned around, thats how fast it happened. Hindsight is a wonderful thing, and of course I feel terrible. You make it sound as if we are deliberately negligent, yes we knew Blue was uneasy around children, but those occasions were one off incidents with friends children and we have our grandson every day and blue was used to him. 
I just came on to this forum asking if anyone knew of someone who could possibly take him, to actually perhaps relieve the stress caused by separating him. 
I didn't know we were going to have a grandson living next door to us..but we do, and we are obviously going to put him first.
		
Click to expand...

I'm certainly not judging.

However, I really would not be rehoming a 9 year old dog who has bitten a child.  For starters, it's not fair on the dog who has only ever known one environment, and secondly you cannot guarantee he won't come into contact with kids in a new home or elsewhere, and end up doing much worse.  He will be in an alien environment, trying to readjust to a whole new life, stressed, and if it were me, it wouldn't be ethical to put him in that situation, or risk a kids safety.


----------



## Teign (19 September 2014)

So, what you are saying is that we should have him pts? Because if someone else could be at risk then so are we I guess? Which were our first thoughts I must admit.I'm just trying to save him from that..maybe I shouldn't ?


----------



## TrasaM (19 September 2014)

Have you tried a specialist breed rehoming group? I've got a GSP and it's not unusual to see older dogs up for rehoming .. There will be lots off Weimy fanciers about who know the breed and who can perhaps offer him a home. It's not as if he's savaged anyone..he nipped to say he was uncomfortable and I can understand why you don't want to take the risk of it happening again. Best of luck with what must be a very unhappy decision for you to have to make.


----------



## Apercrumbie (19 September 2014)

You say that muzzling him would stress him - have you done some specific training with this to help him?  Or tried a couple of different muzzles?  

Personally I think this could work but much depends on the child as you will have to 'train' your grandson.  If you can get to the stage where your grandson leaves the dog completely alone at all times, the dog is happy in his basket, then you could avoid rehoming/pts.


----------



## Teign (19 September 2014)

Apercrumbie said:



			You say that muzzling him would stress him - have you done some specific training with this to help him?  Or tried a couple of different muzzles?  

Personally I think this could work but much depends on the child as you will have to 'train' your grandson.  If you can get to the stage where your grandson leaves the dog completely alone at all times, the dog is happy in his basket, then you could avoid rehoming/pts.
		
Click to expand...

This only happened a week ago so we're still thinking about it all. Our grandson is just 24 months, and it's like herding cats to moderate his behaviour, although he's pretty scared of the dog now..


----------



## hayley.t (20 September 2014)

I don't think people are saying thatthe dog will be a big risk to others but with rescues the way that they are a older dog with a possible problem really isn't going to be at the top of the list to be rehomed. I really don't think it would be fair to this dog and turn his life upside down when you are the only family he has known. Personally I would try anything to keep my dog but you do sound as if you have already made your mind up. You have said that it happened quite recently and are writing off people's suggestions but is there no way that you could train the dog to be happy in a confined area,  perhaps a spare room or a run in the garden. You could give him kongs and toys and make it his room, leave a radio on etc. Start as you would a small puppy with short times and build it up. Why not give it a go with a good behaviourist,  your vet will be able to recommend one.

Eta- as the child isn't there all the time the confinement will not be all the time and I could see more of a problem if the child was there constantly but it is only for periods of a day. You say that the dog will not like being alone but if you rehome he may go to someone who works or not be able to be with them all day so he is going to have to make adjustments anyway and retrained by someone. 
Sorry for massive essay!


----------



## mystiandsunny (20 September 2014)

My first thought was a basket muzzle (with the appropriate training to get the dog used to it - you can't just put it on and expect them to be fine), and some training for the child and dog.  For the child - don't touch Blue, he doesn't like it.  For the dog - if you're not happy, here is your place you can go and I WILL protect you from the child.  So if Blue can jump child gates for example, his bed could be the other side of one (and therefore safe from the toddler).

I have a two year old child and am regularly round my friend's house where she has several dogs.  One of them finds children very stressful.  Since my son was tiny, we've taught him not to touch/grab ANY dog (including my small terrier) because it's not fair on them.  In addition, he knows to leave this specific dog well alone (think not going anywhere near him) - just the same way he knows he's not allowed to touch the cooker/open the kitchen cupboards etc.  Her dog isn't stressed around my toddler, because he knows he'll leave him alone, and that if he goes too near, I/friend will grab the child and tell him off.  Her dog has never bitten but that doesn't mean it's inconceivable that he would.  He's a sweet soul and doesn't deserve to be put in a position where he feels threatened enough to need to.

My son can give my dog a quick kiss or a gentle stroke under supervision, but that's it - toddlers can be unintentionally rough.

Just to add also - solution to dog that can open doors = round door handles, or a full sized gate with bungee cords affixed to the wall and attached to the gate to keep it shut.  My friend has the latter arrangement and if her dogs haven't been walked yet or my son is a bit hyper, we chat in the kitchen instead, away from the dogs!!


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (20 September 2014)

Teign said:



			It's easy to be judgmental and sanctimonious when you can't possibly know the exact situation . Blue can open doors and is very persistent in getting to where he wants. I repeat, I was in the room, I had just turned around, thats how fast it happened. Hindsight is a wonderful thing, and of course I feel terrible. You make it sound as if we are deliberately negligent, yes we knew Blue was uneasy around children, but those occasions were one off incidents with friends children and we have our grandson every day and blue was used to him. 
I just came on to this forum asking if anyone knew of someone who could possibly take him, to actually perhaps relieve the stress caused by separating him. 
I didn't know we were going to have a grandson living next door to us..but we do, and we are obviously going to put him first.

So, Black Beastie, you obviously seem to know all about our situation . A stair gate, yes, but if he wanted to he could jump it. If we put him on his own he will get very stressed as he has been used to being with us. Muzzling will make him stressed. You make it sound as if I deliberately contrived to have a grandson come and live next door to upset our DOG.
How on earth can it be supposed that I deliberately 'exposed' him to triggers ? As I said in my initial post, we had been aware that he didn't like small children,  but the issue hadn't arisen until now, as we are responsible dog owners so kept him away when children very rarely visited.( about 4 times in the last few years) but this is a radical change to our family set up, one which we cannot change! Not all dog behaviour is the total fault of the owner, they also develop behaviours that are unpredictable. One second was all it took.
		
Click to expand...

Ive had setters who were more than capable of jumping a baby gate should they so wish so we got a very tall one and trained them not to. It's all about how much time you want to invest in this situation that shows how much you live your dog, not the woe is me don't pick on me blurb, I am not sympathetic in these situations as they can be avoided with diligence and a little bit of thought on how to reduce risk.

If your dog is as nervous around the child as you say then give him an out, his own space where the child cannot go, put a not of thought into it and decide if you want take the time to try all these practical and experienced options available. If you don't then be a responsible person and don't stress out and older dog by giving it to a rescue to save your own conscience.


----------



## hayley.t (20 September 2014)

Very well put BB.


----------



## ester (20 September 2014)

Well there is no doubt it is going to take effort to keep the dog, but it was always going to with any dog/child combo to ensure that this situation did not happen and that the dog is not stressed and unhappy when separated. 

I guess it depends how much you want to bother.


----------



## Apercrumbie (20 September 2014)

OP there have been several examples on this thread of posters who have had similar problems to you.  It is perfectly possible to keep a child-anxious dog with children without any problems - but it does take effort.  Getting a behaviourist is an excellent idea as this will allow you to begin to introduce measures such a muzzles and techniques to relax him.  I also think you'll find that toddlers are trainable when it comes to dogs and you will be able to teach him to leave Blue well alone.  I really don't think you need to PTS yet.


----------



## Alec Swan (20 September 2014)

Moomin1 said:



			Any dog that bites a child should be pts IMO.  &#8230;&#8230;.. .
		
Click to expand...

I really can't agree with that.  When I had toddlers,  there were two working terriers which lived in the house.  The dogs had their own space.  As the OP's experience,  the dogs nipped my children by way of warning,  and my children learnt to treat dogs with respect.  Children need to learn,  and if the parent's are incapable of explaining the facts of life,  then the dog will do it,  for them.

Alec.


----------



## AmyHack (20 September 2014)

Teign said:



			Not all dog behaviour is the total fault of the owner
		
Click to expand...

I don't normally post on here too much but this has made me angry. All dog behaviour is a reflection of its owner IF the owner has brought it up. If you've had the dog since a pup you should have socialised it and got it used to things it would need to be OK with in later life. A rescue dog is completely different.


Anyway, lets just say that for whatever reason, the dog doesnt like kids. Dogs and kids should be kept separate anyway in my opinion. Even a dog who loves kids can be pushed too far. Dogs and kids need to be taught from an early age to distance each other. And yes, you say the dog has been fine with this particular child, but why would you risk it, even with a dog who likes children! Its really unfair on the dog to subject him to something he doesn't like and then blame him for trying to control the situation himself. That should have been your job.

I think its unfair that you've put the dog and the child in this position, however, its happened now and I think you will be very unlikely to find a decent home for a 9year old large breed. Therefore, by all means try and rehome the dog, but if you don't find a perfect home I think its only fair to have the dog pts in a comfortable homely environment.

I'm sorry if I come across harsh, maybe its because I'm a vet nurse and more often than not, I'm the one holding the dog in its final seconds when its being pts because its bitten a child and the owners are too upset and feel too guilty to stay with them until the end.


----------



## fankino04 (20 September 2014)

Whilst I understand that people get upset by owners wanting to shift their dog on because of small children as it happens so often ( our latest edition came to us at 6 years old due to family having a baby) I dont think theres any need to be so rude to the OP, the situation has come about quite quickly and the dog is obviously very unhappy about this. I do agree that the OP should look at other options before rescue or put to sleep and I have seen some amazing results after just 1 session with a behaviourist and a non child friendly dog and would urge OP to give this a go, basket muzzles are not stressful to most dogs if introduced gently and not left on too long ( peanut butter in them helps too) and as for opening doors upside down handles are great for stumping those overly clever dogs. OP please take a step back from the situation and a deap breath and think through the options before doing anything rash, most rescues are full to bursting and the time it could take to rehome him could even be longer than resolving his issues would take.


----------



## gunnergundog (20 September 2014)

Teign......re your concerns about the dog jumping over the child gate, buy one of the Lindam extra tall dog gates: http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/2463195.htm

THEN, in addition, get a normal child gate and fit it upside down immediately above the dog gate.  That way you block the entirety of a normal door way with no chance of the dog getting over or through.  The dog will be able to see you, so should not get anxious/fret.

There are a number of Weimaraner rescues around; I would suggest the official breed rescue as they will visit and assess your dog in situ.
http://www.weimaranerclubofgreatbritain.org.uk/index.php/rescue

Older dogs can and do get rehomed successfully and do settle and thrive in the right environment.


----------



## Bestdogdash (20 September 2014)

Older dogs can be successfully rehomed - and the type of suitable home specified. I think the attacks on OP completely unwarranted, she is asking for options/views now she is in a tricky situation. Those who immediately want to put to sleep a fit healthy clearly loved pet after he has issued a warning nip - I am appalled. Alec S rightly makes the point that a nip from a dog can be a useful life lesson. He (the dog, not AS) didn't bite, didn't follow on with another, and didn't attack. He was probably soundly told off for it, and OP has taken interim measures to ensure safety. 

I took on an older dog in February, he is happy and we adore him. We don't have children, and we don't like them much either - so our home, for example, would have been perfect for him. There must be others like me, and I actually have an idea about a friend of mine. OP, if she is interested, I will PM you.


----------



## Cyberchick (20 September 2014)

I have a Weimey who is 8 and thankfully very good with children as has been brought up with them but I do know she is a typical Weimey and would be absolutely devastated to be rehomed. Its bad enough going to the bathroom without her. This would be the most stressful situation I could ever put her in. In your position I would explore all other options first as getting her over the stress of being muzzled or separated in the house would be easier than the stress of never being without me. I would also get some help from a behaviourist who may be able to help set your house up and give you ideas


----------



## Teign (20 September 2014)

Thankyou for those non judgemental people who have offered their advice. I find it ironic that there are a range of opinions from pts to rehoming, yet those who are the most judgmental don't seem to acknowledge that their opinion is at odds with many who have commented. This situation arose a week ago. We socialised our dog from a very early age, taking him to classes etc. we did not have access to small children, so weren't really aware of how he might be. As from yesterday he has been kept downstairs during the times our grandson is here,joining us in the evening as usual.
I came onto this forum really soliciting advice. Some say any biting dog should be pts, some don't . This is what I wanted to talk about, as well as rehoming etc.
Amyhack, your comments seem contradictory, you castigate me for apparently not getting the dog used to situations, and say dog and child should be taught to deal with each other, whilst at the same time saying children and dogs should be kept separate .. Then proceed to tell me that I've been unfair by allowing it to happen!
Very many of you keep insinuating that I can't be bothered, and others have decided I have already made my mind up. 
I've been terribly upset at this incident, and was hoping for some constructive advice from people who may have had some experience of a similar situation . Thankyou to those people who have . I shall indeed be exploring some of the suggested options.


----------



## lastchancer (21 September 2014)

I'd just keep them apart if at all possible, if not a breed like that would most likely be re-homeable. He doesn't sound like a nasty dog as such, just not keen on toddlers - can't say I blame him.


----------



## TrasaM (21 September 2014)

Teignbridge..I am in a similar situation but with a son whose 22 years. He also got nipped by my 18 month old rescue. Doubtless if I'd posted for advice I'd have also been told he was dangerous etc ..however what I did do was get an extra tall gate and am using a heavy suitcase that Sam won't climb over to restrict him to his own area. He's gradually accepted my son being around. When son had to pass through I'd use distraction to get him out if the way. I did get a muzzel for him but I've barely used it. I keep him away from any new people as well. It's not worth the risk to have him lunge at and bite someone else and so far it's just been the one incident. I also got a behaviourist in. It is possible to retrain old dogs so don't give up on him just yet.


----------



## Teign (21 September 2014)

Thanks Trasam . I'm Assuming your son is 22 months not years!.


----------



## TrasaM (21 September 2014)

Teign said:



			Thanks Trasam . I'm Assuming your son is 22 months not years!.
		
Click to expand...

No.my son is.22 years but totally not used to dogs  My dog was badly abused and distrustful especially of young men. He's actually quite gentle around young children but I wouldn't trust him to be left alone with one. I'm about to become a granny for the first time and reading your post made me aware of possible future problems. However he's chilled out a lot in the four months I've had him so I'm hoping that by the time my future grand child arrives and is mobile that he will be a more relaxed dog. He's the same size as your dog..a GSP, and similar temperament too I suspect. 
Same advice applies though..it's about avoiding their discomfort zone and making dog aware that it absolutely is not acceptable to nip or growl. And watching for the signs of discomfort in the dog and correcting before it goes too far. 
It is fixable . 
As a matter of interest what does your dog do if you pick up your grandson? Just thinking of the jealousy aspect.


----------



## AmyHack (21 September 2014)

OP I think I owe you an apology, I was very emotional yesterday and I probably shouldn't have posted at that time. I was unessarily harsh and I should have thought how you'd be feeling before I posted.
I do stand by my opinion, but I didn't explain myself very well. I meant socialising puppies around sensible children, either from a distance (can see but not touch) or under close supervision where child can stroke briefly and then move away. 
And I still think that children and dogs should be kept apart for the most time. By this I don't always mean in separate rooms, but other sides of a large room. Also important to have areas where child and dog can get away from each other. (Which I'm not saying you don't have). 
I hope I've explained myself better and I hope I didn't upset you. I know this must  be a hurrendous time for you, as I say, I probably am overly harsh as I see so many of these situations. Still not an excuse for my post.

I hope you'll forgive me OP and I wish you luck in moving forward with this in any way you decide.


----------



## TrasaM (21 September 2014)

What a lovely post Amyhack


----------



## Teign (21 September 2014)

Thank you any amyhack.
To make my life a bit more complex, yesterday my husband collapsed and is in ccu. He has a cardiomyopathy, and every few years this happens. He was shocked by his icd 21 times.


----------



## Clodagh (21 September 2014)

Take care of yourself, Teign, and I hope your husband is soon on the mend. How terrifying.
I wish you all the best.


----------



## at work (23 September 2014)

Edited to add - I'm really sorry about your husband - I hope he makes a swift recovery. Focus on him for now.

I've had a dog that was potentially unreliable with children - she would absent herself from the room once she'd had enough of the noise and unpredictable movments from the child, so all it needed was ensuring she had a reliable escape route, along with close supervision. As others have said about their dogs, she was fine outside and would play nicely, just hated feeling trapped by them.

Currently I have a dog that was rehomed to me because the family had a new baby. He was very nervous when we first had him and very anxious about being touched but now is much more relaxed and has been quite chilled even when introduced (with great care) to friends children.

I think if chldren are rare visitors you can mange a situation like these, so long as the dog is basically well socialised and you understand their needs (as well as the childs!). However, if I had a regular visitor such as your grandchild I'd not have been able to manage either dog alongside them.

There are homes out there and your dog might settle, but you need to think about how much your dog can cope with. Will it settle in a new home? Can it be trusted for short spells if a child is around, or is it a potential threat? What happens longer term if it is rehomed more than once (a common scenario?) It sounds harsh, but if you can't cope, it may be the kinder option to pts, rather than risk an uncertain future for your dog - and potentially a serious injury to a small child if the new owners don't properly understand the threat. It's not an easy question.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (23 September 2014)

Really sorry to hear about your husband, I hope he makes a speedy recovery. 

Regarding the dog, I have been in the same situation with teeny grandchildren and an anxious rescue terrier. One of the toddlers went over to the terrier, who was cornered in the kitchen and poked her head. Butty gave a warning nip to the child. 
 The dog was swiftly taken out of the room. The child (18 months) was told very firmly not to ever poke or hurt the dog again. The two were later reintroduced and the child was shown how to approach and stroke the dog nicely.  All the little ones were told never to approach the dog if it was in a corner because it made her afraid and they were never to treat the dog with anything but kindness. For my part, I ensured that the dog was always able to be in a quiet room when the kids were bouncing around and dog and children were never left unattended. 
The dog lived another 10 years and saw 8 grandchildren being born during that time. My first responsibility was to the children, but they learnt from the moment they could crawl, that being not respectful and gentle with animals was unacceptable.


----------

